# Favourite Preworkout supp?



## Dirty_Harris (Aug 5, 2011)

Whats everyones favourite PW Supp? I've been using Jack3D but im looking for a new one.


----------



## GMO (Aug 5, 2011)

A good meal 1-2 hours prior to training and 200mg of Caffiene 30mins prior. PreWO supps are a waste of money IMO.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 5, 2011)

*GMO's Right.*



GMO said:


> A good meal 1-2 hours prior to training and 200mg of Caffiene 30mins prior. PreWO supps are a waste of money IMO.



GMO,

BINGO!!!  

*Caffeine "The Foundtion" *

Virtually every pre workout supplment contains caffeine.  It is the foundation of every pre workout suppment.  

*The "80/20 Rule"*

This rule applies to just about everything in life.  

*Business Example*

80% of a companies business comes from 20% of it clients/customers. 

*Pre Workout Supplements*

The same applies with all of the pre workout suppments. 

That means caffeine is responsible for 80% of the benefits of your pre workout suppment.  The rest of the "ingredients" contribute about 20%, less or nothing at all.  

*What That Means*

That means, you end up paying 80% more for the other 20% of the "ingredients" in products like Jack3D!  

*Why*

The cost of caffeine is dirt cheap.  There is very little profit in selling caffeine. 

Thus, companies add "proprietary ingredients".  This allows them to jack up the price and drive their profit margin through the roof.  

*The Final Act*

Then the manufacturers hype the product as the next coming of Christ.  

*Cost of Caffeine*

The cost of caffeine is next to nothing.  A bottle of 100 tablets of 200 mg per tablet is about $10. 

Even better, have a cup of coffee.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Hell (Aug 5, 2011)

Agree with both above.......
Eat a meal about 1-2 hours before, pop 200-400mg of caffeine and my usual 3rd dose of ephedrine. 

FYI - 100 count of 200mg caffeine pills cost $4 at walmart.


----------



## aalester85 (Aug 6, 2011)

While I agree with the idea of a good meal before training, I also think a lot of people benefit mentally from using PWO's..you read a label on a product and convince yourself that you're going to have a great workout from something other than the caffeine, then so be it.  I personally use Jack3d as well and while I think it's a good product for energy, I'm pretty sure it's helped me thru more than a few workouts


----------



## ROGUE71 (Aug 6, 2011)

N.O. SHOTGUN beats all!! Wicked pumps quick recovery.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 6, 2011)

Animal RAGE


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 6, 2011)

Test suspension


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 6, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Test suspension


----------



## R1balla (Aug 6, 2011)

Mesomorph, Lit Up


----------



## x~factor (Aug 6, 2011)

After 4 bottles of Jack3d, my body got used to it so I now switched to No Xplode. Basically does the same thing but I prefer the taste of Jack3d better since No Xplode is a bit foamy. I might give coffee a try next time, just to compare.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 6, 2011)

Personally i'm not a fan of a lot of pre-wo things on the market just because they go way over the top and put so much shit in them it gives you jitters or a huge crash afterwards. I've been taking All-Out (Beyond Nutrition) for a while and it doesn't give me either of those, but i get awesome focus from it.

Maybe i'm too sensitive too caffeine or something, but hell. Works for me. Take a scoop pre-wo and put another in my carb drink to sip throughout. PR city.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Aug 6, 2011)

Black powder, WTF, Shock Therapy


----------



## g4000 (Aug 7, 2011)

yea depending on the supplement it may be a waste of money, go with no explode. its good


----------



## R1balla (Aug 7, 2011)

i cant used jack3d. i gotta use like 4 scoops with that and NO Xplode. stupid


----------



## t-ravie (Aug 24, 2011)

Mesomorph by APS is by far the best PW sup i have evr used, Dorian Yates NOXpump is also one to consider.


----------



## Acee (Aug 24, 2011)

MRI Black Powder


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2011)

Jerk off and eat it


----------



## ksundry77 (Aug 24, 2011)

Jack3d is my go to for sure...I've tried the other ones, but my body seems to respond best to this stuff, steady energy and focus without the jitters, I'll keep it


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 24, 2011)

neurocore is what I got now, waiting to test the wyked from taurus nutrition (if it ever arrives)


----------



## FitnessFreek (Aug 24, 2011)

I like 1MR. Just ordered some new stuff today though so I might change my mind...


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 24, 2011)

I've tried every one on the market. Only two that I actually even remotely care for. 

1) No Shotgun - My go to pre wo
2) Bullnox androrush - Just tried this one. Absolutely love it. Went out and bought a jug. Recommended it to about 5 people at the gym that love it too.


----------



## SFW (Aug 24, 2011)

For those of you who smoke your preworkout supps


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 24, 2011)

flexmichigan said:


> *I've tried every one on the market*. Only two that I actually even remotely care for.
> 
> 1) No Shotgun - My go to pre wo
> 2) Bullnox androrush - Just tried this one. Absolutely love it. Went out and bought a jug. Recommended it to about 5 people at the gym that love it too.



andddd I don't believe you...


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 25, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> andddd I don't believe you...



And I dont really give a f**k


----------



## R1balla (Aug 27, 2011)

i like Lit Up and Meso


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 27, 2011)

White Flood would be my choice.


----------



## VladTepes (Aug 27, 2011)

Caffeine and a couple caps of Adrena G. As far as pre-mixed ones go then Animal Rage.


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

m-5 extreme celucore i really like assault by muscle pharm  i cant get to the gym fast enough great workouts focus and intensity no crash


----------



## graniteman (Nov 27, 2011)

I personally like no shotgun because serving size is one scoop not three like the others. Super pump 250 is ok but causes blue diarrhea.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 27, 2011)

Dirty_Harris said:


> Whats everyones favourite PW Supp? I've been using Jack3D but im looking for a new one.


 
After trying one per month lol and powder form, I switch and tried Animal Pump which is tabs and capsules. I'll stay with this as I got intense energy with a very awesome flow of pumps and no nloating.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 27, 2011)

jacked, m5, c4, 1mr is suppose 2 be good, caffiene who cares bro


----------



## persianprince23 (Nov 27, 2011)

75mg test suspension does me right


----------



## squigader (Nov 27, 2011)

Nothing usually. At most, a cup of coffee a few minutes before.
Your motivation should be all you need to push yourself to your limits.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Nov 27, 2011)

Acee said:


> MRI Black Powder



^This by far. I got samples of 10 or so pwo's. This one was definitely my favorite. Best taste and made me feel great.

Dbol is nice too >.>


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 28, 2011)

I stared taking revamp I ordered off Orbit to get away for the fat burner stims. You can still take your pre workout and supose to make you see the effects better. After one week I can tell a huge difference in just one cup of coffee I'm bouncing. The revamp really works. Now when i take my Animal Pump I'm on a 90-0 trip.


----------



## oufinny (Nov 28, 2011)

Just a few that work well for me: APS Mesomorph, Maximize V2 (strong as fack!), Scivation Novem (basic but great), if I am slumming it I like some Jack3d but it is so stim heavy to get enough actives...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 29, 2011)

Try out Muscle Tech's new Neurocore. It isn't bad, nice change up.

I wrote a lil thread on it if you read a few posts down



Dirty_Harris said:


> Whats everyones favourite PW Supp? I've been using Jack3D but im looking for a new one.


----------



## Hell (Nov 29, 2011)

2 caffeine pills, 400mg or adderall......


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 29, 2011)

Not saying I agree, but when I am out of PreWO I double dose my Carb mixer (waxy maize starch) with some caffeine and well...i feel ready for battle. The Carbs give me the gas for my lil muscles to keep on pumpin' and the Caffeine gives me that good mental juice. 
Note: Some people crash because they take in too much caffeine and it can results in headache, etc. So, watch your dosage. Individual sensitivity. 





GMO said:


> A good meal 1-2 hours prior to training and 200mg of Caffiene 30mins prior. PreWO supps are a waste of money IMO.


----------



## 9mm (Nov 29, 2011)

ckcrown84 said:


> Try out Muscle Tech's new Neurocore. It isn't bad, nice change up.
> 
> I wrote a lil thread on it if you read a few posts down





Muscletech are over-priced money hungry gits who market @ impressionable newbs, anybody with time in this game will tell you that bro..


----------



## foodfuel (Nov 30, 2011)

i heard 1mr is pretty good 1 scoop will do it. some of these other pre work outs you need to take 2-3 scoops for a good pump


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 22, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Animal RAGE



I second this and jack3d.


----------



## smithf3 (Jan 22, 2012)

200mg caffeine + 3g Tyrosine 45mins-1hr prior to w/o.  awesome + no crash


----------



## tacoman (Jan 23, 2012)

just bought 3 bottles of driven sports craze.... hope i like it


----------



## Hammer925 (Jan 23, 2012)

Dust a rail of that columbian bam bam off my steering wheel in the parking lot of the gym. Usually does the trick for me


----------



## fit4life (Jan 23, 2012)

My preworkout is a big cup of coffee. I have tried a lot of prewkt formulas and they all contain caffiene. Coffee is reliable and cheap. Also take an 325mg aspirin b/c it thins the blood also helps circulate blood and caffiene while getting pumped.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 23, 2012)

Vasopro HCL , Exedrine, Coffee and EVP by Evogen!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 24, 2012)

m5 is pretty good just way to much $


----------



## Bonesaw (Jan 24, 2012)

x-tend + creatine + beta alanine


----------



## griz52!! (Jan 25, 2012)

I have tried many, started with C4 and it feels about the same level as Jack3d. Then I tried Assault and that shit is about C4 and Jack3d for me. I recently switched to 1MR and like it the best. It doesnt give me the Jack3d, C4 pump feeling but also makes my sweat a lot more. In the end tho C4, Assault, Jack3d and 1MR are all great pre's. I havent tried white flood but have heard good things.


----------



## rage racing (Jan 25, 2012)

200mg caffiene and 20mg Dbol with a meal 1 hour before workout works good for me.....


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 26, 2012)

I enjoyed jack3d, now I just have two cups of coffee and some creatine.


----------



## jimm (Feb 27, 2012)

my buddy gave me a few scoop of some stuff called hemo rage underground or somethin that was some gooooood shit!!

damn i miss pre workout supps aint had one in months.

sweet i know what im buyin this payday^^^


----------



## Riles (Feb 27, 2012)

small meal 1.5-2 hours before and creatine, beta alanine 1/2 hour before works well for me


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 27, 2012)

I was feeling a little down before training today, so I took some liquid VPX Clenbutrx - taste like what the dog sniffs, but kept me flying through my session...


----------



## adambomb (Feb 28, 2012)

I've tried NO Xplode, Jack3d, Animal Rage and they are alright and worked about the same for me.  Now I just got Muscle Pharm's Assault and I think this is the best one so far.  IMO.


----------



## dgp (Feb 28, 2012)

Hands down my fav pre workout sup has to be crack


----------



## smithf3 (Feb 29, 2012)

dgp said:


> Hands down my fav pre workout sup has to be crack


 
I also enjoy some crack pre-workout.  But only pre-workout.


----------



## easymoneymike (Feb 29, 2012)

Jack3D and 1MR are 2 very good ones.  1MR makes me want to puke so I stay away from it now.  I"m normally not a huge fan of Muscletech but I have to say Neurocore is now my all time favorite PWO.  Most of their stuff is way overhyped but I feel like a beast on the stuff.  It tastes terrible but it works like a charm for me so I choke it down and go tear it up.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 29, 2012)

mesomorph


----------

